# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  SOFT START

## kaspich

normaalam cilveekam briivdienaas ir: alus, hokejs un sieviete[s], ne paaraak normaliem: triodes, lodaamurs un ELFA forums..
njemot veeraa teemas popularitaati [korekti buutu izmantot katraa ampaa, piespiedu kaartaa naakas izmantot, sleedzot tiiklaa lielaakas jaudas toroidaalos transformatorus] sheit buus iiisa probleemas un korektu risinaajumu pseidoanaliize.

savulaik 1500W toroidaala transformatora iesleegshana [bez slodzes] bija nesekmiiga pat ar 63A/B grupas automaatiem, apejot tos, izlidoja 100A/B lielie automaati..

1. versija - taa kaa nekaadi nevaram paredzeet Upeak veertiibu [taa var buut -310..+310V] tiiklaa, kad sleedzam iekshaa sledzi/rozeti, iespejams, transformatora serde deelj nesimetriska U ieiet piesatinaajumaa. Zero crossing izmantosana noveda pie spraadzienveida BTA25 simistora eksplozijas. FAIL

procesu izpeete noveda pie sekojoshiem secinaajumiem:
1. iekaartu izsleedzot briidii, kad Upeak NAV 0, transformatora serdee saglabaajas 'atlikushais magneetisms' [RU, skjiet, bija termins - ostatocnaja namagnichennostj]
2. ja iesleegshanas briidii Upeak nav ar preteeju ziimi un momentaano veertiibu kaa izsleedzot [tada sagadiishanas iespeeja ir 1/100000000] seko nekaveejosha tranformatora serdes piesaatinaashanas un primaarais tinums saak uzvesties kaa 'plika' draats.

webaa ir daudz sheemu, bet taadu korektu, skjiet, neesmu redzeejis. saakumaa piemeri [korektaakie, ko uz aatru roku atradu]:

http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm

Figure1 paraada principiaalo ideju: uzreiz peec iesleegshanas U uz transformatoru tiek padots caur balasta R, kad paarejas procesi beidzas [serde simetriski 'iedziita', slodzes kondensatori uzlaadeeti], relejs sasleedz kontaktus



taalaak seko dazhadas variaacijas par releju vadibas teemu.
piemeeram:



buutiski nekorekta lieta: U uz releja spaileem pieaug pakaapeniski, kas noziimee - releja iesleegshanaas laiks nav paredzams [aizture ir ljoti nestabila], un gadiijumaa, ja tomeer uz balasta R kritiis kaut kaads U, releja kontakti stipri apdegs. korekti - U uz releja jaaparaadaas 'ar leecienu'.

luk, naakoshaa versija [no ieprieksh mineetaa linka - tur arii shadas/tadas formulas elementu aprekjinam]: 



jau korektaak. ka redzam, sheemaa ir 2 tranzistori,  kas veido dinistora analogu: relejs IESLEEDZOTIES tiek vadits korekti.

linkaa zemaak - versijas par teemu: ja izmantojam atseviskju vadiibas transformatorinju, ja izmantojam U sheminjas baroshanai no pasha jaudiigaa trafa, u.c.

tachu, sheemaam ir viens LIELS truukums. NEKAADI netiek atstraadaata situaacija, Uin pazuudod uz isu briidi. respektiivi, uz briitinju [sekundes desmitdaljas liidz 1..2s] pazuudod kontaktam [veel jo vairaak - tas biezhi gadaas - sprauzham rozeti, sliktaaka kontaktligzda..] - relejs turpina 'baroties' no sheeminjas uzlaadeetaa elektrolita [peedeejaa sheemaa - C1], un seko.. seko izsisti droshinaataaji, stress nevietaa.
ok, pat, ja sleedzam rozeti briitinju peec releja spoles atslegshanaas, uz baroshanas C ir saglabaajusies dalja sprieguma [peec dinistora izsleegshanaas U kritums buus ljoti leens] un aizture buus buutiski iisaaka kaa plaanots. 
C1 samazinaashana nav iespejama/efektu nedos, jo: tai ir jaabuut pietiekamai, lai bez iipashi lielaam pulsaacijaam stabili barotu sheemu. attieciigi, laiku uzdodoshaa C [C2 caur D5] izlaade notiks.. ne paraak korekti.
maksimums, ko var 'izspiest' no konkreetaas sheemas - uz C1 darba laikaa paredzeet pulsaacijas 15..25% apmeeraa [samazinot taa kapacitaati], MOSFET izveeleties ar peec iespejas mazu Ugs(th), baroshanas spriegumu - proporcionaali lielu [tad efektiigaak straadaas D5 izlaades un MOSFET gate kjeedes]. tad, varbuut, var panaakt, ka sheema buus gatava peec.. nu, teiksim, 5..10 periodiem, jeb - 0.1..0.2 sekundeem. nav pavisam slikti, bet.. samociiti.


kaa risinaat probleemu? 

var jau, protams, 'goroditj' vienvibratorus, u.c. briinumus. var pat MCU uzlikt. bet, tur zemuudens akmenju pietiek.
es izveeleejos sekojoshu risinaajumu:



Q3; Q4 - jau paziistamais dinistors, kuram:
a) uzlabota histereezes dalja - iesleegshanas briidii nav I sitiens pa baroshanas C 
b) histereeezes dziljums izveelets taads, lai U+ kriitot liidz 8..9V, relejs tiktu nekavejoshi atsleegts

papildus piekabinaats C2 izlaades modulis uz Q1 un Q2. 
idejiski: laika konstanti R1C1 var uzstaadiit taadu, ka, ja Uin pazuud ilgaak kaa 2..3ms, saakas strauja C2 izlaade. pie nepiecieshamiibas, izlaades I var buut 200..500..1000mA [videejais], kas nodroshina gataviibu jaunam ciklammazaak kaa peec 1 perioda [10ms].
Q1 jaaizvelas ar Uce(sat) < 0.4V;
Q2 - videejas jaudas, ar atbilstoshu Ipeak;
ar C3 regulee aizturi iesleedzot.

kaadas lazhas manaamas?

----------


## kaspich

taads izskataas nomaketeetais variants.
viss straadaa kaa plaanots.

fault detekts <5ms
2/3 U izlaade [uz C2] <10ms

elementu baaze:
tranzistori BC557, BC547
diodes: 1N4004 vai da jebkaadas.

----------


## tornislv

Mani 2c: vai ir (pieņemu ka ir) pieejami/mērīti/pētīti reālie releja atlaišanās laiki? Ja vēlies aizsargāties no U pazušanas uz skaitītiem pusperiodiem, vai relejs pagūs kontaktus atlaist, PAT ja tam nebūs C paralēli tinumiem?
2) Vai ir apsvērtas shēmas, kur relejs " avtozamykajetsa" un tad tā visa shēma, kas nodrošina aizturi, tiek norubīta nost vispār - ir tak daudzkontaktu pāru releji... tur var elektromehāniski visu ko " nagoroģitj "   :: 

Tas tā, diletanta pārdomas...

----------


## ansius

feini.

man tikai domas rosās virzienā ka relejs būdama mehāniska ierīce, pie tam šeit lietojas uz induktīvu slodzi, var ar laiku nomirt. Piemēram, ja releja kontakti tā arī nesavienojas, rodas situācija, pastiprinātājs saņem nekorektu barošanu. kā risināt ko tādu?

----------


## kaspich

ar relejiem ir sekojoshi: nostraadaashanas laiks ar kaartu 5ms, atlaishana - paaris reizes ilgaak.
respektiivi, ar 1..2 AC periodiem jaarekjinaas. bet, tas taapat ir korketaak kaa standarta variantaa - spraud peec 0.5s, bet relejs veel uz iiso [deelj elektronikas].

protams, rakjeshu palaisahanas iekaartaa arii shaadu risinaajumu es neliktu, bet nu.. taads pusliidz pienjemams consumer risinaajums.

Ansius - shajaa gadiijuma relejam peak slodzes ir praktiski nulle.
iesledzot - relejs iesledzas tad [ja pareizi soft start piesleegts] ja/kad ir uzladejushies C sekundarajaa kjeedee [+1..2s aizture]. respektiivi - ja tie ir uzlaadejushies, tad liela I caur tiem nepluust, ja neplust liela I caur tiem, tatad - arii caur primaaro. tatad, nav liels U kritums uz balasta R, un nav I sitiena, relejam savienojot kontaktus;
izsledzot - slodzee ir lielas kapacitaates C, kas slaapee U amplituudu induktiivasm izsitienam, un to 10+ms laikaa, kameer relejs [kaut tiiri fiziski] atlaidiis kontaktus - visa induktiivaa energjija jau buus izlietota C uzlaadei  :: 

vienigais variants - kaut kaads fail sekundarajaa pusee, piemeeram - amps riktiigi ietopiits, nesagaidot releja palaishanos. 
te gan buutu jaarisina mute jautaajums, kamer nav pilna baroshana + DC=0 izejaa..

veel var njemt/pirkt balasta pretestibas ar iebuuveeru termodroshinaataaju. respektivi - ja/kad relejs arii neisleedzas [kljuume] - pretestiiba uzkarst un atvienojas kontakts.

ar to 'avtozamikanije', manupaat, ir taa - nav jau iipashi jegas. 
vajag tikai releju ar papildus grupu;
tomeer zuud droshiiba [vel viena mehaniska detalja]..

ja buut gadiijums, kad kontroles mezglam nepitiek straavas/jaudas releja palaishanai - tad cita lieta. uzlaadeejam kadu C, spiezham pogu ON: to C klaat vadiibas spolei, tad vadibas spole ar pasha releja kontaktiem piesledzas pie elektriibas no sekundaarajaam kjeedeem vai AC tiikla..

----------


## osscar

varētu vēl uztaisīt versiju, kur ar pushbuttonu var ieslēgt ...nevis ar fiksēto...bet tad laikam bez mazā trafa neiztikt.

----------


## kaspich

> varētu vēl uztaisīt versiju, kur ar pushbuttonu var ieslēgt ...nevis ar fiksēto...bet tad laikam bez mazā trafa neiztikt.


 var gan  :: 
cita lieta, ka bija chipinji, kas ko tadu dara. tad taads chips piesledz [caur simistoru] balasta R, soft starts palaizh lielo straavu, un IC atsleedz abus divus [balasta R un relejinju].
visas kaartis rokaa - uz priekshu!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja godīgi, tad pastiprinātājus uz kilovatiem nekad neesmu taisījis un uzskatu, ka mājā tādus nevajag, bet nu ar 9A latru ir nācies 16a automātu izsist  ::  Vienmēr tad lamāju moderno automātu tehnoloģiju, jo klasisko kūstošo drošinātāju ar tādu pašu strāvu nesit ārā. Vienīgais variants tad ir spraust rozetē trafu, kamēr trāpās iespraust štepseli bridī, kad sinusoida tīklā iet caur nulli  ::  . Nebūtu automatisko drošinātaju, nebūtu problēmu. Vot vienu lietu nesaprotu, elektriķi slēdz simtiem reižu lielākus transformatorus un nekas. Nē, nu varbūt Ķegumā turbīna noraustās  ::  . Laikam jau pie vaines tas, ka maiņstrāvas vienfāzes sadzīves tīkls nav paredzēts tādu jaudīgu transformātoru izmantošanai. Uz trim fāzēm 1kW tāda spička vien būtu  ::  .

----------


## kaspich

nu, peec manas saprashanas - W veida trafam, ja ir lakotas plaaksnes, iisteniibaa sanaak neliela pseidogaisasprauga, un taa piesaatinaashanaas nav tik traka/asa. ok, sleedzot 1kW, varbuut arii lampas bisku noraustaas, bet - neko.
toties toram, ja izmantota lenta - pilniigs vaaks.. 500W jau ar 16B; 25B - neiesleegsi..  :: 

subjektiivi baigi patiikams taads soft starts. nospied sleedziiti, nav nekaads klakskjis, nekaads ieduuciens, nekaada lampu nomirgoshana.
sledziitis kalpo ilgi, ilgi, elektroliitiem shoks nekaads..
agraak tiem pashiem elektroliitiem kadi bija gabariiti: attiecigi, biezas pleves, taadus sitienus tureeja bez sekaam. shobriid.. labaak korekti uzlaadeet.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, pareizi jau Tu saki. Laikam pie vainas toroida dzelzis. Es metinamo trafu sprauzu gan 220V, gan 380v un nekas, a dzelzis man tāds, ka pacelt nevar  ::  Tai pat laikā štrunt 9A latrs mēdz automatu izsist. Man speciali darbnīca stāv uz klasiska "korķa" un pat 10A nesit arā ar latr, bet 25A automats netur.

----------


## kaspich

neliels upgrade. 

njemot veeraa jaunaa pribambasa aatrdarbiibu un atceroties Tornja jautaajumu par releja aatrdarbiibu, tika izveikta sekojosha lieta:
demferdiode paraleeli relejam [kas ierobezho pretindukcijas izsitienus] papildinaata ar virknee sleegtu stabilitronu.
ieliku uz 50V [max U, ko pieljauj tranzistors]. tagad releja induktivitatee uzkraatajai energjijai vajadzetu 'izlietoties' 50/0.5=100 reizes aatraak. 
respektiivi - nu jau nu noteikti atlaishanas laiks buus limiteets tikai un vieniigi ar releja tehniskajaam iespeejaam.

----------


## pandris

Sveiki!
Mana rūpe ir 600VA tora ieslēgšana ~400W pastiprinātāja  darbināšanai. Problēma, protams, tradicionālā - ieslēdzot, sit ārā  korķus. Izmēģināju to vienkāršo shēmu ar releju un balasta pretestībām.  Tā gluži vienkārši nedarbojās konsekventi. Šis izskatās vislabākais un  visrealizējamākais topiks par soft start, ko līdz šim esmu uzgājis.  Diemžēl, man kā pilnīgam diletantam pietrūkst konkrētu detaļu saraksta  kā arī intelektuālās jaudas, lai saprastu izsmeļošos autora komentārus.  Es ļoti priecātos, ja autors padalītos ar informāciju par sekojošiem  elementiem:
- Q1,
- Q2,
- Q3,
- Q4,
Par traņiem tā kā vēl būtu skaidrs, bet nav skaidrība par dinistoriem, kādus tieši lietot.
Vai diodes VD2 un VD3 ir parastas diodes?
Un pēdējais - Kāds līdzspriegums pēc šīs shēmas ieslēdz releju (respektīvi, kādu releju lietot 12V vai 24V)?

Paldies!

----------


## osscar

Kaspich nav te kādu laiku manīts un elemntus diezin vai iedos, viņam patīk , kad jūzeri paši kustina pelēko vielu.

te dažas idejas, tāpat vegalab.ru vai diyaudio.com  var ko atrast
http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm

parasti zemāks kvalitātes trafi vairāk bliež nekā labāki. tas peč pieredzes- poļu 600w bliež korķus, bet tas A klases pastūzis, tam ar termistoru izlīdzos. bet ir man viens 800va trafs kurš pats baigi maigi palaižas, tā ka pagidām neesmu nekādu soft startu tam izgatavojis...tāpēc pagaidām nevaru neko labāku ieteikt.
Ja nu vienīgi kādu gatavu kitu ar soft startu + skaļruņu aizsardzība , nopirkt - ir tādi netā manīti. http://shop.41hz.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=697
bija rī lētāki manīti, tagad neatrodu ātrumā ...šis gan bez speaker protection

----------


## Zigis

Atbilde atrodama 2. postā





> elementu baaze:
> tranzistori BC557, BC547
> diodes: 1N4004 vai da jebkaadas.

----------


## pandris

OK. Paldies! Šķiet, ka man pieleca!  :: 
PS. tie kiti man liekas kaut kā par dārgu priekš tās uzpariktes, kas man ir.

----------

